# Duck dynasty



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

To any Duck Dynasty fans out there listen to this....... 

Phil Robertson had been suspended from the show because he spoke against gays and lesbians, I'm all for gay rights and everything, but what happened to freedom of speech?!?! Does this bother anybody a little bit that just for voicing his opinion he got suspended ?!?!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Only matters if you are on the PC side of the free speech! Yup, I was sad to hear that by him answering a question with is honest opinion that he backed up with Biblical reference, that he is banned. In reverse, it just doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It bothers me a whole lot. When their right to be gay infringes on my freedom of speech, I gotta draw a line. 
Won't be watching A&E anymore.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> It bothers me a whole lot. When their right to be gay infringes on my freedom of speech, I gotta draw a line.
> Won't be watching A&E anymore.


They got us in a corner on this one.

If we don't watch A&E because of the banning then when the show gets canceled the anti-Americans will say, "See. Canceled because of Phil's views!"

If we continue to watch A&E then we are supporting a Anti-American TV channel.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I won't be watching and I will be contacting A&E to let them know. 
[email protected]


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

If I was the boys I'd tell A&E, "If our Dad isn't welcomed then neither are we. Good bye." And that would be the end of A&E profits from that show.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> If I was the boys I'd tell A&E, "If our Dad isn't welcomed then neither are we. Good bye." And that would be the end of A&E profits from that show.


I agree with you, A&E gets most of there viewers from that show and if they won't let him speak his mind and follow his religion and faith then they need to do a reality check


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree. . .


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree. I'm extremely supportive of individual groups rights but freedom of speech outweighs everything. A big part of today's generation is that everyone is being coddled and if you say or even simply INFER any sort of negativity, you are a horrible person. It's why people these days can't handle any sort of criticism. The instant someone disagrees and bluntly says so, they are labelled an "attacker" or a "bully." Both those terms are thrown around so regularly that they seem to have lost their severity. So when a person is ACTUALLY being bullied, or attacked it tends to just be thought of as another over dramatization by yet another person who can't handle being told when they're wrong. People need to toughen up and learn that not everyone in the world will handle you with kid gloves, and definitely not everyone in the world will agree with and support you on every single matter. Maybe then we will focus less on those simply voicing a personal opinion-even if it seems or is said in a harsh or negative way, and instead, focus more on people who are actually doing legitimate harm to others.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Because of all the Political correctness I ordered me a new hat for daily wear.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I fought for the right of free speach, I may not agree or even like what some people say but that doesn't mean they don't have the right to say it. Lord help me if people start punishing me for speaking my opinion, I'd be in real trouble.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

As an openly gay man I have no problems with what Phil said about gay men. He is just expressing his own personal views. He hasn't attacked me. It's when people try to deny the same basic rights that the majority enjoys that we in the LGBT community should be offended. I am happy and satisfied in my sexuality and filled with my faith in God. It is for only Him to judge me and man to accept me as I am. God takes me as I am. 
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas Jeremy! I think you nailed it! That is my stance too, and Phil's as well. It is Our job to love one another and share the gospel, not to judge one another!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Jim said:


> Merry Christmas Jeremy! I think you nailed it! That is my stance too, and Phil's as well. It is Our job to love one another and share the gospel, not to judge one another!


I agree, God accepts everybody and loves them for who hey are!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I just read DD will resume filming WITH Phil Robertson.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

as far as im concerned its his personal view, i believe everyone has the right to free speech, as a person i neither like or dislike him so what he has to say doesn't affect my view on gay or lesbian people, live and let live is my motto.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw that LW.


----------



## OrganicCOFlock (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm sure you guys will like this pic


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

The world nowadays...


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

I had never watched the show before, though I knew who they were from Fox news. Now, since the hoopla, I've recorded the series, and it's actually a good show. Glad to support others who have views like mine.


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah new show starts tonight!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo!!!!!


----------

